# Plain cheerios?



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

I was wondering if I could give Penelope plain cheerios? I know it's strange to ask but my rats eat them all the time & I feel bad that Penelope cant. Just was wondering if it would be ok before i just did it haha.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Without looking, and it's been awhile since I looked at the label of Cheerios. I'm not sure what the benefit would be. There isn't much as far as nutrition for a hedgehog in them. I'd go for an insect, some meat, or some veggies. They are small and picky so you want to choose their tests wisely. 
If you don't feel guilty offering Penelope mealworms but giving none to the rats, it should work the other way with the rats treats.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

I didn't think there would be any benifts since it's like eating air. lol. But I'll try to get some insects for her and see if she'll stop being picky! Went to the vets and she needs to fatten up a little bit more  Thank you so much! I just didn't want to feed it to her then something go wrong! Knowing her she would probably hate it anyway.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Treats that are all grain like cheerios won't fatten her up. You will need to add in fatty insects like live mealworms or add a higher fat food to her mix.


----------

